# my brutal dnp cut log



## james42 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm calling this a log but it's more of a place for me to look back on in the future for reference. 
I did a short dnp run a couple months ago and got down to around 10% from 15% bf.
I went straight into a bulk and ****ed up royally. Gained 30 pounds in 2 weeks. About half of it was bloat but that's still pretty bad.
I was under alot of stress and went on a massive sugar binge. I was easily eating 10,000 calories worth of cookies and donuts everyday on top of my normal meals.
I used to be extremely disciplined with my diet but somehow this past year I developed a binge eating problem revolving around sugar.
Life is less stressful now and I'm well on my way to getting back to single digits and then I'm putting all my effort into getting my self control back.
So far I'm one week into dnp at 500 ed. I'm also on 1400mg primo e, 700 tren ace, 250 test e and 150 mcg t3 ed.
I'm 2 weeks into a keto diet at 2400 calories a day. Keto is going to me my new way of eating for the forseable future. I believe that it will teach me to eat to live instead of live to eat.
So far I'm down to 215 pounds 12% bf from a super bloated 240 pounds. 
I'm going to take a three day break from dnp at Christmas and then jump back on 500 ed for another 2 or more weeks. I won't stop until I'm at least 8 % bf.
So far I feel like absolute shit. I've never been the victim of a prison shower rape but I imagine it would feel similar to this.
This isn't my first rodeo so I was prepared for that.
In the last 2 weeks I managed to increase my squat, military press and deadlift. Bench stayed the same.
current 1rm,
Bench 255
Squat(ass to grass) 365
Deadlift 420
Military 155

Sorry for the book. It's more for me


----------



## psizzle_8 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm in. 240 to 215 in a week?? Or did you lose some before hopping on this cycle?

I just completed day 4 of my current run, and day 1 of 500mg...definitely feeling your pain lol

Good luck!


----------



## james42 (Dec 19, 2014)

psizzle_8 said:


> I'm in. 240 to 215 in a week?? Or did you lose some before hopping on this cycle?
> 
> I just completed day 4 of my current run, and day 1 of 500mg...definitely feeling your pain lol
> 
> Good luck!



I dropped down to about 225 just from 1 week of keto before starting dnp.
this morning I weighed in at 212 pounds. Waist measured 34.5. 
I know from past experience that my waist can only go as low as 33.3 inches. That's single digits. 
I'm taking today and tomorrow off dnp because of a family dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## Stevethedream (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey good luck bud! Definitely keep this log going so we all can experience your run with DNP. I myself have ran two cycles with dnp and had great success. I think I actually love dnp now.......


----------



## james42 (Dec 19, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> Hey good luck bud! Definitely keep this log going so we all can experience your run with DNP. I myself have ran two cycles with dnp and had great success. I think I actually love dnp now.......



It's a very useful tool. I think this is my 4th run yet. 
I've gone as high as 900 for short bursts and as low as 250 for a nice low side effect longer run.
Both methods work well


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm starting mine on Monday. Wish me luck. Lol


----------



## james42 (Dec 19, 2014)

BigHerm said:


> I'm starting mine on Monday. Wish me luck. Lol


Good luck man. It's not that bad as long as you clear your schedule. 
Stick to a normal low calorie diet. Results are way better that way


----------



## james42 (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy shit. 209 pounds 34.5 in waist today.
I didn't take the dnp yesterday and won't today. I'm still on t3 + boatloads of gear. I also took 80 mcg of clen yesterday and this morning. I might just keep running the clen and t3 while keeping diet tight until Christmas. Then jump back on dnp for another 2 weeks. 
I'm already hovering around 10% bf. I have no doubt that I'll be sub 8% bf by the first of the year. 
I credit alot of this to the ketogenic diet. I believe that there is a huge synergy with this diet and compounds that quickly deplete glycogen.


----------



## james42 (Dec 21, 2014)

Well I took 2 days off of dnp to be somewhat comfortable for a holiday dinner. 
I popped two 250 tabs today and plan on just running Just one tab a day until Christmas. Then I'll ramp back up to 500 a day for 2 weeks. I might even jump up to 750 on the last few days.
Fat loss is going great but I feel like shit. I was really dreading starting back up today. I'd still take this short term misery over some long drawn out cut.


----------



## psizzle_8 (Dec 21, 2014)

I hear ya on the 'feeling like shit' part. But the scale keeps me going. 

Be careful on the 750. Tried that ONE time...it was awful. Couldn't move. Make sure you don't have plans when you run it that high lol


----------



## james42 (Dec 22, 2014)

psizzle_8 said:


> I hear ya on the 'feeling like shit' part. But the scale keeps me going.
> 
> Be careful on the 750. Tried that ONE time...it was awful. Couldn't move. Make sure you don't have plans when you run it that high lol



Yea. I've been that high before. I spent my days sitting in front of the fan drinking water while periodically putting a fresh towel under me.


----------



## psizzle_8 (Dec 31, 2014)

How's it going over here?

Is it...brutal yet?


----------

